# How to fur a head well with fleece?



## paroapockinroo (Dec 11, 2012)

Helllllllllooooo okay so I am making my very first fursuit head currently, here's some visual of the progress so far:

http://lackinglavenderlaurelsactually.tumblr.com/image/35999673628
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRQ9Ng_7Iu4  (I apologize for having the voice of a ten year old, I know, I hate it too, I am 16)

As you can see, it is an extremely awkward sort of duck bill shape, which incidentally is for a duck billed dinosaur fursona, but anywho, since I never done this before I have kind of stopped at this point because I am not quite sure how to continue with the fleece and still have it look smooth in the end. With fur i guess it matters a bit less because the fluff covers it but with fleece if I don't use big smooth pieces the seams will easily show. Any advice? (also I have already cut off the tape pattern and most of it isn't very flat mainly the nose because I knew I couldn't put any seams on top so I guess mainly how should I go about furring the nose?)


----------



## KookiesNKreamCollie (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm not sure if this would work and i don't want you to ruin your amazing head (it's awesome btw!) But I would tape it, get a black marker pen and make sections for colour (e.g a patch for brown fleece then put a letter like B for brown) Place the fleece how you would ( Or cut it out to the shape you need) Then maybe buy a sewing gun which jabs the thread into the head for a good firm stitch. But like I said maybe not. It's trial and error really.


----------



## Foxfairy (Dec 14, 2012)

One way you could get a smooth covering is to take a big piece of fleece, tack it down with a small amount of glue and stretch it to fit the form. You can hide any rough edges by tucking them inside the mouth and under the mouth lining. I hope how I explained it makes sense...


----------



## Jesie (Dec 14, 2012)

I've sewn many fleece projects. Hiding fleece seams may seem like a difficult task but honestly is not hard at all.


The tick is using a hand stitch. I use a locking type of stitch called a blanket stitch.
Looks like this:







Pull tight. And I mean it. As tight as you can get it without the string snapping. In fact you will snap strings. I use to do this with stitches that didn't lock and ended up losing half my progress over a snapped string. The blanket stitch is necessary to keep it from unraveling when your string snaps. Any locking stitch can do, but I like this one because it's simple. And it holds up well for the next step.
Once I have it all sewn I gently go back over the seam with my needle to blend the pieces together. It's kinda like seam picking for fur only you're just going back over it and dragging the needle between the seams. It fluffs out the fleece and creates a hidden seam.
This tactic does not require you to cut the facing fabrics so they butt up against each other flush, but I like to anyways as it makes the fabric over lapping it look less bulky.

Don't use a machine. Your seam will be highly visible and you wont be able to hide it.


----------



## Marshmallowe (Dec 14, 2012)

Or try antron fleece.. It's pretty expensive but has a short pile and is pretty good at hiding seams, you can even shave the pile. Use that with a combination of tacking and stretching the fleece you will have a seamless mask. It's the same fleece they used to make the muppets!


----------



## Jesie (Dec 14, 2012)

Yes, you could, but you'll pay out the ass for it.

Regular anti-pill fleece will do the job just as well. And you wont have to sell your first born to get it.


----------



## paroapockinroo (Dec 15, 2012)

Sounds awesome, thanks so much!


----------

